# Mini DV avi konvertieren mit Adobe Premiere 2.0



## Thalin (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir einen MiniDV  Camcorder gekauft und den schon fleißig ausprobiert.
Nun möchte Ich den Urlaubsfilm gerne auf DVD haben.
Wenn ich allerdings den Film auf den Rechner kopiere, habe Ich riesige .avi-Dateien.
Habe jetzt versucht den Film mit Hilfe von Adobe Premiere 2.0 in ein kleineres Format zu konvertieren. Allerdings habe Ich davon nicht so recht die Ahnung.
Ich habe es mit dem Format .mpeq2 versucht, aber mir wurde eine Video und eine Ton-Datei ausgespuckt. Ich hätte das Ganze aber schon ganz gerne als eine Datei =)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Programm und kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal für die Tipps

MfG Thalin


----------



## chmee (17. November 2008)

Dass es zwei Dateien werden, ist im Grunde genommen gut, oder nennen wir es professionell. Da ich mit dem Mpeg-Encoder von Premiere nicht arbeite, schau doch bitte mal nach, ob Premiere auch einen Programstream exportieren kann.. Das Auswerfen in getrennte Dateien nennt sich Elementary Stream.

mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (17. November 2008)

Wenn du das als Video-DVD haben willst, die auf jedem DVD Player abgespielt werden kann ist mpeg2 mit getrennter Ton- & Videodatei schon OK.
Du kannst den Film auch direkt aus Premiere heraus auf DVD schreiben. 

Ansonsten nimm ein anderes Exportformat .... quicktime, oder wmv oder so. Aber da lass dich besser von den Experten hier beraten 

//oh, da sind sie ja schon.


----------



## Thalin (17. November 2008)

Ok danke, dass mit dem Stream werde Ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren =)


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (20. November 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du gemacht hast, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man mit dem Adobe Media Encoder (unter Datei->Exportieren->media Encoder) unter Auswahl einer Vorlage (MPEG2-Standard) auf jeden fall eine einzeilne MPEG Datei bekommt. Vielleicht splittet die Einstellung MPEG2-DVD die Datei wie oben erwähnt auf. Das hab ich jedoch selbst noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Thalin (26. November 2008)

Also ich hatte mal wieder n bisschen Zeit mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und hab, leider vergebens, ausgiebig nach der Einstellung "Program-Stream" gesucht.

Bei Adobe Premiere 2.0 gibt es ja "leider" eine Unmenge an Einstellungen...
Kennt sich hier evt jemand mit dem Programm aus und kann mir verraten wo Ich diese Einstellung finden kann? Das wäre echt super =)

Danke schon mal

Gruß Ich


----------



## darkframe (26. November 2008)

Hi,

kurz mal zur Begriffserklärung (alles in Bezug auf DVDs):

Program Streams sind Dateien, in denen Bild und Ton enthalten sind, also MPGs.
Elementary Streams sind Dateien, die entweder Bild (M2V, aber auch MPV, manchmal sogar MPG) oder Ton (MPA, AC3, WAV, DTS) enthalten.

Vorzugsweise verwendet man in einer Authoringsoftware zur DVD-Erstellung (z.B. Adobe Encore, Sony DVD Architect, Corel DVDIt Pro, Nero, DVDLab u.a.) Elementary Streams. Diese Streams (u.U. mehrere Audiversionen und auch zusätzliche Untertitel) werden von der Authoringsoftware mit zusätzlichen Informationen (den sog. Headern und weiteren Dingen wie NAV-Packs) miteinander verwoben (gemuxt, wie man auf neudeutsch sagt) und als VOB-Dateien (VOB = Video Object) mit jeweils maximal 1GB Größe abgelegt. Dazu werden außerdem noch IFO-Dateien (Information) und BUP-Dateien (Backups der IFOs) erzeugt, die ein DVD-Player für die Wiedergabe braucht.

Verwendet man Program Streams, werden diese früher oder später vom Authoringprogramm in Elementary Streams aufgeteilt (demuxt) und am Ende zu den VOBs wieder gemuxt.

Die Ausgabe als Elementary Stream von Premiere aus ist daher nur konsequent und logisch. Ich glaube außerdem, dass Sebastian richtig liegt mit der Vermutung, dass die MPEG2-DVD Voreinstellung Elementary Streams ausgibt. Da Du ja eine DVD erzeugen willst, ist das völlig in Ordnung.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du aus Premiere heraus direkt eine DVD erzeugen kannst, aber vermutlich brauchst Du dafür noch eine Authoringsoftware. Einige habe ich ja schon genannt und alle genannten können mit Elementary Streams umgehen. DVDLab setzt die im Prinzip sogar voraus, bietet aber das demuxen in Elementary Streams an, wenn ihm eine MPG vorgeworfen wird.


----------

